# Iowa pics and vids



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some pics from yesterday and today. Ended up with some where between 3 and 4 inches of light snow. First pic is of my brother trying out plowing. The rest are at a volunteer steam railroad that I am a member of. The large X is the reflection off a set of cross bucks that we have hanging outside.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

First pic is at the local credit union this morning. Last 2 are at the high school parking lot. Not a lot of pics cause I didn't have a co pilot.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

And now for the videos
This one is my fav. Got the idea from watching BNC's vids.

Another at the same place

High school parking lot

Last one is at the school districts central recieving


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice vids and pics.....payup


----------



## plowmaster1 (Oct 14, 2007)

*plow wings*

how do you like those plow wings? thinking about buying a pair for my western


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

WOW, Red plows really do work chain and all. 

Will nice job. Gald you have some snow to plow. You know how crazy it has been in the Chi with all the Icy. Even not in the SNOW BELT we have work to do and need to know how and when to use our resources. 

Ron G.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics and vids


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job Will, keep up the good work! Love the first video!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

plowmaster1;458790 said:


> how do you like those plow wings? thinking about buying a pair for my western


I like them. They help cut down on time. One reason I like them is because it gives me that extra space between a building and my truck when I am getting close.



4evergreenlawns;458945 said:


> WOW, Red plows really do work chain and all.
> 
> Will nice job. Gald you have some snow to plow. You know how crazy it has been in the Chi with all the Icy. Even not in the SNOW BELT we have work to do and need to know how and when to use our resources.
> 
> Ron G.


Yeah its a little surprising how those chain lifts work isnt it? We got some ice as well last week. These last couple weeks have been crazy weather wise with all the snow and ice. They are already talking more snow for this weekend.

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm going to try and get more movies and pics this year.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good


----------

